# 2.56 Nissans Recalled! - 350Z included!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

READ THE FOLLOWING ARTICLE! This Can't Be Good!

Nissan To Recall 2.56 Million Vehicles! 350Z Included! Click Here For The Article! 
 

C1 Bender


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

those were the 350z in japan...I have not heard much about engine problems with the american 350Z


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Some of the U.S. cars included were Altimas, Maximas, 350Zs, Muranos & the Infiniti lineup. Besides, it's nothing huge and no one has gotten hurt. It's only a voluntary recall.


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

According to the article, it's just a Engine speed sensor. Might be an easy fix if it's accessible externally.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

ok i know this is an old thread but has anyone heard any news on this at all?


----------

